# Gifting Property to Parent



## fmade (May 14, 2020)

I (living in the UK) own a property in Lisboa that my father lives in. I am considering whether to gift the property to him: what taxes am I looking at?

He’s tax resident there but does not yet have Portuguese citizenship. He has a UK passport but has never lived in the UK. The property was worth about €200,000 three years ago.

I’m sure solicitor fees and so on are about the same as when I bought it, but I get the feeling because I would be transferring it to my father that these are reduced or we are exempt? I’m not concerned about inheritance tax issues for the UK.

As far as I can tell there is a 0.8% levy on the VPT, maybe? Are the any other taxes: capital gains tax perhaps? Any government page that describes this situation?

Thanks!


----------

